# Work in JBG



## tommyo (May 5, 2010)

Hi,

Looking for work in JBG. Am systems/management accountant or Financial Analyst and have worked extensively with SAP. Highly proficient with Excel - built complex Macros etc. Worked in banking sector, healthcare & manufacturing industries.

Can anyone give me any leads? Have tried this before two years ago but came up with nothing.

Btw- am white, British but do have a two year working visa for SA. Reason for move is gfriend lives these and can not relocate to UK.

Thanks for any help!

Tommy


----------

